

Ask HN: Getting opinions on our Ann Arbor Startup - bavidar

www.hangtrend.com
======
nbashaw
Looks cool! As a designer, i must say you have kind of a lot going on and it's
a bit unclear to me what to look at first. Maybe simplifying your front page a
bit would help?

------
bavidar
We need some outsider opinions on what you think when you first come to
hangtrend.com. Thanks!

